# Campy Drivetrain on Shimano Cassette



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

My roommate that doesn't cycle just came into an awesome deal on a bike with Campy record for commuting and is willing to swap his drive train for my Shimano drivetrain and shifters. However, I have wheels that are only compatible with Shimano cassettes.

So is it possible to run Campy shifters and derailers on a Shimano 10 speed 105 cassette with spacers or put a Campy cassette on a wheel with a Shimano wheel?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Cassette spacing is different between Shimano and Campy, some gears will work but others will be off.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

With a Jtek shiftmate, it's possible.

Though I'd try to just swap wheelsets while you're at it if it's an option or invest in new ones.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Are there spacers I can put between each cog on the cassette or somehow modify the hub so that it can accept a campy cassette?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

In theory, you can probably get it to work somewhat, but I would guess it'll never be spot on. Get a new freehub for the wheelset, that would be the easiest and most cost effective way.

Shimano Cassettes & Freehubs



> Campagnolo: not very compatible
> Campagnolo 8-speed cassettes used a slightly different spline pattern from the current pattern used for 9-and 10-speed systems.
> 8-speed Campagnolo cassettes will not fit on newer "9-speed" and "10-speed" hubs.
> 
> ...


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll look into the Jtek shiftmate as I'm not ready to buy new wheels, and my wheels are better than his.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

You can not replace all the spacers on a 10 speed Shimano made cassette to match Campy spacing.
Here are some options:
1) JTEK ENGINEERING shiftmate adapter
2) replace Shimano free hub & cassette with Campy hub and cassette if your rear hub has that option
3) buy Campy compatible rear wheel (or wheelset) and cassette
4) If it's 10speed, send a Shimano 9-speed cassette and $50 to Wheels Mfg. They machine a new 11T final cog and respace the existing 9 cogs to Campy specs.
5) Buy an IRD or Ambrosio conversion cassette (Shimano splines, Campy spacing) for use with your existing Shimano wheel. The Ambrosio cassettes were reasonably priced at Probikekit.com last time I saw them.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

American Classic, wheels manufacturing, or Mavic M-10 conversion cassettes. The Mavic cassette kind of sucks btw. It does the job but campy cassettes shift better.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

These

Ambrosio Cassette, Shimano fit, Campagnolo spacing.

http://www.probikekit.com/ch/compon...ith-campagnolo-spacing-cassette-10-speed.html

they are Veloce level, single cogs, work very well. cheap, not light


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

You can use a SRAM derailleur (must be 10 speed). I have 1 bike set up this way and it shifts good. However my bikes with J-tec shift better. I would go with the J-tec

Dave


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

oth 

u can just change the freehub body of your wheel to a campag compatible


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I have a Cane Creek wheelset, and they stopped making those so I'm not sure if I'll be able to find one.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

sadisticnoob said:


> oth
> 
> u can just change the freehub body of your wheel to a campag compatible


When I was experimenting with Campy playing with Shimano I heard this but could never find one. I know there are some custom wheelsets like Formula that allow you to mix and match freehubs, but nothing you could just bolt onto a Shimano hub that would have a Campy freehub shell.

As I said I experimented with this a while ago and posted it on my blog with photos. Vintage and Ergo Campagnolo: The Miche Conversion Cassette I started with the Shimano cogs with Campy spacers using a Miche Cassette and then went through most the other suggestions here.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> These
> 
> Ambrosio Cassette, Shimano fit, Campagnolo spacing.
> 
> ...


They're actually lighter than spec'd, I have 2 11-25 cassettes and they're sub 290 grams with the lockring. They weigh exactly the same as my Centaur cassettes and they shift better than the American Classic cassettes, but are (or were) 1/2 the price. I really like them!


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

onespeedbiker said:


> When I was experimenting with Campy playing with Shimano I heard this but could never find one. I know there are some custom wheelsets like Formula that allow you to mix and match freehubs, but nothing you could just bolt onto a Shimano hub that would have a Campy freehub shell.
> 
> As I said I experimented with this a while ago and posted it on my blog with photos. Vintage and Ergo Campagnolo: The Miche Conversion Cassette I started with the Shimano cogs with Campy spacers using a Miche Cassette and then went through most the other suggestions here.


oh i din noe what free hub he is using 

im running fulcrum wheels where freehubs are interchangeable


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I just weighed both cassettes for exact weights, the Ambrosio 11-25 is 269 grams with the lockring, the Centaur 11-25 is 276 grams. Fair disclosure these are the older Centaur 10 spd cassettes with individual cogs. The American Classic cassettes are way heavier even though the last 2 gears are on a carrier.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

DrSmile said:


> They're actually lighter than spec'd, I have 2 11-25 cassettes and they're sub 290 grams with the lockring. They weigh exactly the same as my Centaur cassettes and they shift better than the American Classic cassettes, but are (or were) 1/2 the price. I really like them!


I have 2, a 12-28 and a 11-23 they are a bit heavier than the Centaur cassettes but not for a lot, maybe it is the plating ?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

sadisticnoob said:


> oh i din noe what free hub he is using
> 
> im running fulcrum wheels where freehubs are interchangeable


:blush2: My bad, I meant Fulcrum wheels.

Another note is Campy does make Shimano compatible freehub bodies for their better wheelsets, but there is no reciprocated love from Shimano..


----------



## snazzylazzy (Apr 23, 2012)

*shimano hubs and campy drivetrain*

Anyone who has Chris King Classic hubs and would like to put a campy drivetrain on it, may run into a few problems. Chris King does not make campy compatible free hub bodies so unless you want to switch to the R45 hubs, you are stuck with the hub system that is only for Shimano. 
However, IRD and Ambrosio offer cassettes that will fit a shimano hub but has the proper spacing for a campy drivetrain. I have ordered one myself but haven't received it yet so I can't tell for sure if the shifting works perfectly smooth or not. Here are the links. 
http://www.interlocracing.com/cassettes_steel.html
http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/17/ambr317/ambrosio-10-speed-casette.html

I haven't been able to figure out why there is such a big price difference. They are both nickle plated and weigh roughly the same. Perhaps someone else can comment on this. 

Cheers


----------

